# First fish!!!!!



## JustFishN (Apr 30, 2007)

I didnt get a picture of it but I caught my first fish in my back yard tonight!!! I have been going back there almost everyday and getting nothing but teased! Well, our son got a pole this weekend and we headed in the back yard to give it a whirl. I was using a bright pink rooster tail. Finally after days of trying I got one! It was only about 6- 6-1/2 inches long but it was a fish. Beautiful rainbow trout. Next time I'll bring the camera with me.


Oh and the pink rooster tail now resides in the tree ACROSS the river LOL..


----------



## wingshooter1002 (Apr 30, 2007)

awesome! now you know it holds fish. i wish i could just go out in my backyard and go fishing whenever i wanted!


----------



## Jim (Apr 30, 2007)

Good job! Rainbow trout none the less! =D> 

Please don't forget the camera next time!


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 30, 2007)

Right on, way too go


----------



## JustFishN (May 1, 2007)

wingshooter1002 said:


> awesome! now you know it holds fish. i wish i could just go out in my backyard and go fishing whenever i wanted!



I knew there were fish back there.. not just by them teasing me... but the state stocks this river. They just stocked it about 2 weeks ago so I knew there had to be something back there! And yes it is nice to be able to just walk outside and fish whenever we want too. Nice for a change of scenery too though.


----------



## furman1013 (May 4, 2007)

NICE JOB keep up on the fishing


----------

